# Spray-on sound dampener?



## kivyee (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone try Noxudol? Seems like a great way of deadening speaker/subwoofer cabinets? 

http://www.noxudolusa.com/sound_damping_products/Sound_Damping.html

I'm in the process of making a subwoofer stand to elevate in and am looking into options of deadening the stand. (I will be using a storage ottoman, ideally deadening the walls then filling it with dacron fill)


----------



## NekoAudio (Feb 9, 2009)

Ask them for their STC measurements so you can figure out how effective their stuff is, and how much you would need to accomplish what you want, versus alternatives.


----------

